# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Hydroelectric Developments Threaten the Bullocks False Toad in Chile

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) May 23rd, 2012 03:00 AM: Hydroelectric Developments Threaten the Bullocks False Toad in Chile*

The Nahuelbuta Mountain Range is located within the northern limit of the Valdivian forest ecoregion near the coast of south-central Chile. It is considered a biodiversity hotspot and its fauna and flora is characterized by a high degree of endemism: a lot of species are only found there. Unfortunately, the forests of Nahuelbuta have been [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

